# Rust Proof recommendation



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

I got a new car recently, just wondering if it's worthwhile to do rust proofing. Do you have any recommendations?

Thanks,
Slacker


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, Slacker

I think it depends if the car is going to be getting a lot of use & will be kept in a garage, the less it likely it will rustout before it will wears out. A lower priced car paying x amount for rust profing a year gives less bang for the buck for protecting price decay then a higher priced car would. If you dont live in a part of the country that has a Wallmart that does oil treatments you will have to pay something like double the price.

I use electronic rust control which some say the product is a scam but from judging from my car I dont think so. I also use glassplexin on the paint. Rubber floor mats to keep the floor from getting wet which could lead to rusting.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

If you decide to go forward, use this: http://www.krown.com

Recommended all over the interwebs !


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

IMO, rust proofing is not worth the money and I keep my cars for a long time, 10 years+. 
Some makers do give a corrosion warranty, does your new car have it?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

My advice: Save your money. Just keep the salt off it in the winter.

My last car was 17 years old. No rust on it at all when I gave it to my daughter.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

More damage is done by rustproofers on new vehicles today than to leave the vehicles alone. Any penetration of the galvanized surface of today's sheet metal is a wound and a weak spot that after market rustproofing cannot compete with. Manufacturers' corrosion warranties should (if they are not already) be voided by such invasive actions.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Slacker, except for Larry's advice, ignore the rest as it is bad advise IMO. 

Lone wolf, electronic rust control has not been proven to work, and regardless of car value, the longer you can keep it the better. Rust control is not only cosmetic, but also protects electrical harnesses, etc. 

Canivest keeping a car 10 + years is a very good reason to rust proof. 

Pwm you are simply not telling the truth. There is no way you have a 17 year old car with no rust, unless it spent the last 17 years in Death Valley in California. 

Altared, simply not true. The holes that are drilled are smeared and coated for protection. 

Ya the manufacturer will try to void your warranty. Look closely as warranties only cover surface corrosion. This is never an issue as cars rust from the inside out, not including surface rust from paint chips that are not quickly touched up and sealed. 

Krown would be my first choice and rust check a close second.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

praire_guy said:


> Canivest keeping a car 10 + years is a very good reason to rust proof.


Not buying into rust proofing one bit. As pwm touched on it already, keep you car clean, sealed and waxed and it will generally last you longer than you care to have it.
My current daily driver is 11 years old now (200K kms) with only two areas showing a little surface rust where paint has come off,
1> One on the door frame from a gash I put in it 
2> Passenger side front wheel well, likely caused from my gravel road travels 

Rust proofing would not have helped with either of these two areas.

Also, my previous daily driver of 16 years also had very little rust for it's 380,000 km lifespan, mainly located on the wheel wells again.
I also find that most people don't even keep their cars around long enough for rust to even become a problem and usually sell it once the reliability comes into question in 7-10 years.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Slacker,

IMHO, cainvest may be right for his location but for the Ottawa/Gatineau area I would agree with prairie_guy. The chemicals they put down on the roads in winter in this area are far more corrosive than just rock salt. For a little over $100 a year rustproofing, at least for the first couple of years, could add years to the life of your car.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'm located in Winnipeg and from what I can see, we use pretty much the same stuff on our roads as everywhere else. One exception would be the sodium ferrocyanide added to the salts for the eastern provinces.

More detailed info here -> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ewh-semt/pub...t_sels_voirie/road_salt_sels_voirie_2-eng.php


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have used Krown in the past and recommend it. When I was living in Ontario, I drove through salt mush 6 months of the year and unless you wash your car daily or store it in a garage, it will rust eventually. If you aren't going to own your car more than 5-6 years then you can get away without rust but if you want to keep it 10+ years then something like Krown (or a DIY job) is a good idea. My car is 15 years old with no major rust issues.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

If you use those rustproofing sprays it likely voids your warranty, but salt exposure voids the corrosion warranty anyway.

Realistically cars don't rust out like they use to anyway. I didn't bother on any of my cars, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Plus one to the corrosion on the systems, not the body panels. In southern Ontario/GTA the road salt used is boggling. I have had un treated vehicles die from electrical connector ahssles, and brake line rust throughs .

Wife's 14year old Toyota held up pretty well with no treatments, but would have held together longer had it been treated. 

For the newer ( still at least 3 years old) we have gone the Krown route. It does seem to seep into all sorts of cracks and crannies where corrosion hassles begin. 

While I was getting the truck sprayed the region works maintenance guy dropped in to pick up a couple of cases of spray cans of the stuff.
Turns out they spray all of their large mowers as part of a winterization program after they pressure wash the years grass clippings etc out of them, and then do the same thing with plow bodies and truck in the spring. Their big trucks are too big for the drive in facility the local guy has.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Krown. It protects the electrical system really well. 
No need to get it done yearly. Every 3 or 4 years will be fine. The "rust through" warranty is dumb anyways.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Keep in mind that paint is so much thinner and more likely to scratch easily making your car more susceptible to rust. If it makes your car last that much longer especially in high salt areas, do it.


----------

